# Breaking the news to Mum



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

Dear Mum Letter.....

A mother passing by her son's bedroom was astonished to see the bed was nicely made, and everything was picked up. Then, she saw an envelope, propped up prominently on the pillow. 

It was addressed, 'Mum' With the worst premonition, she opened the envelope and read the letter, with trembling hands.

'Dear, Mum. 

It is with great regret and sorrow that I'm writing you. I had to elope with my new girlfriend, because I wanted to avoid a scene with Dad and you. 

I've been finding real passion with Stacy, and she is so nice, but I 
knew you would not approve of her, because of all her piercing's, tattoos, her tight Motorcycle clothes, and because she is so much older than I am. 

But it's not only the passion, Mum. She's pregnant. Stacy said that we will be very happy. She owns a trailer in the woods, and has stack of firewood for the whole winter. 

We share a dream of having many more children. 

Stacy has opened my eyes to the fact that marijuana doesn't really 
hurt anyone. We'll be growing it for ourselves, and trading it with 
the other people in the commune, for all the cocaine and ecstasy we want. 

In the meantime, we'll pray that science will find a cure for AIDS, 
so Stacy can get better. She sure deserves it!! 

Don't worry Mum, I'm 15, and I know how to take care of myself. 

Someday, I'm sure we'll be back to visit, so you can get to know your many grandchildren. 

Love, your son, Nicholas.

P.S. Mum, none of the above is true. I'm over at Jason's house. 

I just wanted to remind you that there are worse things in life than 
the school report that's on my desk..



I love you! Call when it is safe for me to come home.'


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: very good


----------

